# 1920s ladies Rolex



## rarr (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, I've just joined as I have recently been left an old ladies watch from my Nana's family. I absolutely love it and will happily wear it as it is but the bracelet which is a sprung gold 'Britannic' strap is a little loose. And while the watch itself is working well I would like to get it serviced to make sure it gets any TLC it needs.

My questions are:

Is it a genuine Rolex?

Can I do anything about the strap?

How do I go about finding someone to service it reliably?

Any idea of it approx value?

I found a similar watch on this forum and have learned from there that the hallmarks on the inside of the case mean it was probably made around 1924 and has the Glasgow hallmark. TIA


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I would say the watch is genuine and in quite good condition, your estimate of the date looks about right.

Rolex don't service antique models and would point you to an expensive "approved" third party, try giving our resident watch repairer a try by making a post in his forum section here:

https://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/forum/57-ask-simon/

He will advise you what is best


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely little watch and surely genuine. I agree with JoT that the date of the watch appears consistent with your estimate.

Simon is certainly the man to ask about servicing, and I wish you well with it. Thanks for showing the watch on the Forum.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

rarr said:


> Hi, I've just joined as I have recently been left an old ladies watch from my Nana's family. I absolutely love it and will happily wear it as it is but the bracelet which is a sprung gold 'Britannic' strap is a little loose. And while the watch itself is working well I would like to get it serviced to make sure it gets any TLC it needs.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


 Wow that's lovely!!!


----------



## rarr (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you for the replies and I'll get in touch with Simon. There is something amazing about watching the mechanism!

I'm so curious about all the little handwritten numbers that can be made out on the case.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rarr said:


> Thank you for the replies and I'll get in touch with Simon. There is something amazing about watching the mechanism!
> 
> I'm so curious about all the little handwritten numbers that can be made out on the case.


 The hand written numbers are probably watch repairers marks so it has been looked after in the past


----------



## uksharky (Jan 14, 2015)

That is a little gem, will be interested to see how this progresses.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

An easy service project, with a new mainspring. It may be possible to respring the bracelet, if the links are loose.

Shout if you need me. Regards Simon.


----------



## spanner74 (Jul 15, 2018)

That is a really lovely thing. I also have a watch from my Nan that I'm hoping to wear once it's working but nothing as impressive as a Rolex!


----------



## rarr (Aug 10, 2018)

simon2 said:


> An easy service project, with a new mainspring. It may be possible to respring the bracelet, if the links are loose.
> 
> Shout if you need me. Regards Simon.


 Thank you, I'm off on holiday for the next week or so, so it'll be on my list after that. Many thanks


----------

